# Operation could not be completed. (com.apple.installer.pagecontroller error -1.)



## haring (Jul 26, 2012)

I have tried to install LR4 on my mac. I got the following error message:
Operation could not be completed. (com.apple.installer.pagecontroller error -1.)
What should I do?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 26, 2012)

Go buy a workstation with Win7 on it 

Using some quick google-fu I found http://forums.adobe.com/thread/978420, might be useful. Check to make sure you have updated your OS.


----------

